# Q7 To Be Auctioned on Ebay



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Q7 To Be Auctioned on German Ebay*









From GermanCarBlog, we hear that Audi is selling an 84,000 Euro Q7 4.2 FSI on Ebay to support the German José Carreras Leukemia Foundation. The Q7 will be auctioned between December 5th (yesterday) and December 15th. the winner will be one of the first Q7 owners when they begin delivery in March.
More here...
http://www.germancarblog.com/2....html
Bid or follow the auction here...
http://cgi.ebay.de/Audi-Q7-4-2...wItem


----------

